
Ask HN: Services ripe for disruption? - moepstar
I wonder, which services do you think are ripe for disruption, why and why didn&#x27;t that happen yet?<p>My example:<p>eBay<p>Why:<p>- Legacy code showing through everywhere<p>- all-around toxic environment (various ways to get screwed over, either as a seller or a customer)<p>- ..probably lots of other reasons<p>Why didn&#x27;t it happen yet:<p>Good question, there are lot of similar marketplaces around - seems like there has to happen something else to make eBay struggle.
======
Cozumel
>Legacy code showing through everywhere

That's a programmers perspective. We're not like end users, they really don't
care what stack a website uses so long as it works. Looking at craigslist they
don't even care if it looks decent.

I think what matters to them is that it has utility.

------
tomtomau
eBay does have some stake to some patents in the domain though:

[https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-effects-of-eBays-
patents-...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-effects-of-eBays-patents-on-
online-auctions)

